# Sad Day



## save$ (Mar 22, 2013)

Sad day, got up as usually, fed the pets then went shopping. Came home only to find my female lab, Mazey lying at the foot of the stairs in the foyer. Some of the funiture moved, suggestive of a struggle. I think she chocked. She was a real lover. So gentle with the grandkids. She was only three. In the picture, she is the one with the red collar. Her buddy is our lab Max. She will be dealy missed.


----------



## milleo (Mar 22, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 22, 2013)

Very sorry to hear.


----------



## Dix (Mar 22, 2013)

Condolences & Dixie & Matisse snuffles coming your way.

Losing them is the worst part of the whole thing.


----------



## fossil (Mar 22, 2013)

Sad, indeed.


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 22, 2013)

Very sorry to hear, save$.


----------



## loon (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry about Mazey save 

Terry


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 22, 2013)

So sorry to hear. They are such good friends, but they just don't stay around long enough. Our 9 year old Black Lab has started what will be a loosing battle with cancer last month. Every moment with him is more special now.
Anybody who has ever loved a dog should read this book. Kinda helps one see dog in a bigger picture and _might_ make it easier to let one go. I'm hoping it helps me when the time comes.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Mar 22, 2013)

That's terrible news. So sorry


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 22, 2013)

So Sorry Save$... I'm sure she will be remembered by your family and your other Lab. 

I lost my 8 yr old Shepard this Summer. They become family. He was the Best Dog/Companion that I ever had.


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 23, 2013)

Condolences

The Creation 

When God had made the earth and sky
the flowers and the trees,
He then made all the animals 
the fish, the birds and bees.

And when at last He'd finished
not one was quite the same.
He said, "I'll walk this world of mine 
and give each one a name."

And so He traveled far and wide 
and everywhere He went,
a little creature followed Him
until it's strength was spent.

When all were named upon the earth
and in the sky and sea,
the little creature said, "Dear Lord,
there's not one left for me."

Kindly the Father said to him,
"I've left you to the end.
I've turned my own name back to front
and called you dog, My friend."


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry Save$,  Toughest thing in the world to lose a friend.


----------



## mywaynow (Mar 23, 2013)

I found it very easy to loose the images of the end of my Labs life shortly after she passed.  Traumatic as it was, the volume of fond memories overshadowed that single moment in mere days.  I hope this is your experience as well.  Sorry your journey with her was cut so short.


----------



## pen (Mar 23, 2013)

Very sorry to hear Save.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 23, 2013)

What a horrible way to lose a pet, so young.

This is the poem my wife posts on the kennels web page (along with some happy pics) whenever a client's dog passes.

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...


----------



## save$ (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you for your kind words and thoughts.    Hard as it is for us, it is painful to watch my older dog, Max.  He has gone to the door barking,  goes out, sits on the steps and keeps barking.  I'm trying to give him more attention.


----------



## raybonz (Mar 23, 2013)

Very sorry to hear that Save..

Ray


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 23, 2013)

I almost hesitate to say it . . . but sometimes I mourn the loss of beloved pets more than people.

Sorry to hear about this . . .


----------



## loon (Mar 23, 2013)

save$ said:


> Thank you for your kind words and thoughts. Hard as it is for us, it is painful to watch my older dog, Max. He has gone to the door barking, goes out, sits on the steps and keeps barking. I'm trying to give him more attention.


 
It'll take a bit for Max for sure save as Emma did the same thing when Murphy left...


----------



## Gary_602z (Mar 23, 2013)

I have shed many a tear for pets that have left,but rest assured you will never forget them.

Gary


----------



## SlyFerret (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that!

We lost a 4 year old cat a couple months ago very suddenly.  I suspect she may have had a heart condition that we didn't know about.

It isn't easy when it is expected, but when it just happens out of the blue, it is really rough.  I feel for your family in the next few days/weeks when things are just a little too quiet and not quite right around the house.

-SF


----------



## osagebow (Mar 23, 2013)

Condolences from Virginia, Save


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Mar 25, 2013)

So sorry 
It never gets easier, the pain hurts still for all of the dogs I've lost.


----------



## tbuff (Mar 25, 2013)

Save$,

Sorry to hear about your beautiful girl. While its heartbreaking to deal with this, you'll have the happy memories forever.


----------



## save$ (Mar 25, 2013)

My older dog Max, is heartbroken.   We began looking through the rescue shelters.   We visited a few today.   Odd, but most of the orphan dog there were mixed breeds with a breed of dog that I don't trust.   I am at an age where the dog just might outlive me so I really want to be sure I am getting the one I feel best about.  These labs have been so good.  My grand kids can have food around them, sit or fall on them and hey don't move, growl, or bite.   No arguing at the food bowl either.   Most of the dogs I viewed today would jump up on their cages and show teeth.   I know it is stressing to be there.   
I am going to see a puppy full breed lab tomorrow.   A female who I hope will be a new friend to my old boy just like Mazey was.


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 25, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.  I hope you find the right one to fill the void.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Mar 26, 2013)

That's horrible to hear, Sorry for your families loss!


----------



## etiger2007 (Mar 26, 2013)

Terrible just terrible, sorry for your loss


----------



## Jack Fate (Mar 26, 2013)

so sorry,we all know what your feeling


----------



## DexterDay (Mar 26, 2013)

Here is my Shepard Oscar... Forever missed. Never forgotten.  Shepards are a very smart breed and most get a bad rep of being a mean and malicious dog. He was so gentle with my Daughter (she was rough on him when she was just walking) 

We're gettin another pup this Summer/Late Spring. Gonna be a Lab or Golden Retriever. 

Mans best friend......


----------



## trailrated (Mar 28, 2013)

Save$ - I am sorry for your loss, I bare the same pain as you. I just lost my 13 1/2 year old lab last week. He left behind his 11 year old lab brother who now is lost without him. Time will heal your sadness.

It sounds as if Bloat may have gotten your lab. It is common in labs, if your not familiar with it, check it out.


----------



## Locust Post (Mar 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this Save.......It's a hard thing for us humans and sometimes even harder for the other pets as you are seeing. I have a 12 year old Aussie that was diagnosed with cancer a few weeks ago so we are not looking forward to the day he goes and I am sure it will be hard on his little buddies.


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 29, 2013)

Locust Post said:


> I have a 12 year old Aussie that was diagnosed with cancer a few weeks ago


 

Lost my childhood pal Ritchie @ 15 years I believe.  Tri-color Red Aussie.  Still cherish the memories and pictures.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 30, 2013)

Locust Post said:


> Sorry to hear about this Save.......It's a hard thing for us humans and sometimes even harder for the other pets as you are seeing. I have a 12 year old Aussie that was diagnosed with cancer a few weeks ago so we are not looking forward to the day he goes and I am sure it will be hard on his little buddies.


 
Our Jesse James went through a three week radiation treatment for his cancer last month. Docs think we may have bought him a few more good months. He's happy and healthy now but it kills me to know that all we can do now is love him as much as possible as long as possible.





I've been meaning to start a thread about him here, but I'm not ready to yet.


----------



## ironpony (Mar 30, 2013)

sorry fro your loss, we found out yesterday our St Bernard mix Hailey has kidney failure. She has not been herself recently so we took her in fro some tests, only has 25% kidney function. Doctor prescribed some meds, probably only a few months left, she is a youngin at only four. We rescued her at 2.5 pounds probably a few weeks old, now she is 108 pound lap dog.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh man! Just a baby still.


----------



## Locust Post (Mar 30, 2013)

ironpony said:


> sorry fro your loss, we found out yesterday our St Bernard mix Hailey has kidney failure. She has not been herself recently so we took her in fro some tests, only has 25% kidney function. Doctor prescribed some meds, probably only a few months left, she is a youngin at only four. We rescued her at 2.5 pounds probably a few weeks old, now she is 108 pound lap dog.


 not good Iron pony...sorry...Same to you Flatbed..we get attached for sure


----------



## ironpony (Mar 30, 2013)

she is laying on my lap right now.


----------



## loon (Mar 30, 2013)

Murphy at 2 years and Emma were best buddies pony and sure know how you are feeling right now 
 Sorry to hear about yours 

loon


----------



## ironpony (Mar 30, 2013)

Hailey finding Easter eggs today, we hid 250 eggs out in the woods for the kids.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 30, 2013)

Very sad! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## nate379 (Mar 31, 2013)

I hate reading posts like this, turns me into a crybaby everytime.   I had to put down a German Shorthaired Pointer a few years ago.  Went to the vet cause he has all sorts of lumps out of the blue.  Thought maybe allergic reaction to something. Turned out to be lymph node cancer, all of them were shutting down.
Didn't make it another 2 weeks before he could barely walk, eat.  I had to carry him outside and hold him up to use the bathroom.

Radiation was an option but it was going to run something close to $5000 for "a few months" of life.  Was a really hard choice to make.  I still feel like a POS for not finding the $$... somehow.

I think the only fault a dog has is that they don't live nearly long enough...


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 31, 2013)

My boy Frisco.......as a pup would curl up on my chest and fall asleep.....thats just the way he left, curled up on my chest as the doc gave him his freddom from an ailing 17 year old body. It was a tough thing to do, and those who are contimplating it, it was peaceful, and painless for your buddy, although painful for you, but belive that what you are doing is the best thing for your friend


----------



## gbreda (Apr 1, 2013)

So sorry for your loss Save$

They are so wonderful to have around and be a member of the family, its hard when they leave us


----------



## ArsenalDon (Apr 2, 2013)

Losing a young member of the family is really tough...cannot figure out why.....but anytime we lose one young or old it hurts real bad....sorry for your loss


----------



## save$ (Apr 11, 2013)

trailrated said:


> Save$ - I am sorry for your loss, I bare the same pain as you. I just lost my 13 1/2 year old lab last week. He left behind his 11 year old lab brother who now is lost without him. Time will heal your sadness.
> 
> It sounds as if Bloat may have gotten your lab. It is common in labs, if your not familiar with it, check it out.


You and I are thinking the same thing.   Not to be too descriptive,  her body was bloated do that the her paws were not on the floor.  The other lab was eating the same food.   He never had any issues "passing gas"',  but this female never did.   I have changed food just in case the food was the problem.   Now feeding Blue.   We have a new pup.   She too is on blue puppy food.


----------



## mhambi (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Sounds like too many of us have been there recently.


Mazey, keep an eye out for Nia. She could use a friend...


----------



## loon (Apr 12, 2013)

mhambi said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your loss. Sounds like too many of us have been there recently.
> 
> 
> Mazey, keep an eye out for Nia. She could use a friend...


 

Sorry about Nia mhambi 

loon


----------



## basod (Apr 14, 2013)

I lost these two little buddies - the female Bootsie (buckskin) was the smartest little dog I've ever seen/had.  Sadly mailman got her(I think Billy Bob knocked her over)  The dogs even sat there and mourned when I was burying her
Then Mickey(white &tan) went missing last fall after Billy Bob came back the previous day torn up  - some other neighbors dogs went missing as well as a stray we took in Tripod(he had broken leg when he showed up) Either Coyote's or the mystical Cougars(that supposedly don't exist here)


----------



## save$ (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow, so many losses.  So many hearts broken.   I think the best thing to do when you have such a loss is to give yourself a whatever time you need.  Then remember all the joy they gave you with out any lip.  Then find room for another friend.  It will keep you busy and give you company.  I like to have dogs in pairs.  I'm too  old to play all the time like they want, so having another dog takes care of that issue.  Plus, you don't feel so guilty when you have to leave them at home for a while when it is too hot or cold to be in car when you are running your errands etc.  My dogs have been fantastic at keeping  critters out of my yard and garden.


----------



## save$ (Apr 15, 2013)

loon said:


> Sorry about Nia mhambi
> 
> loon


 
oh,  those eyes.   They tell a lot about her.   She looks like she was a real companion.   My Mazey was the same.  Lets hope their ever after is peaceful.


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 15, 2013)

*Your Pets In Heaven*

by Ken D. Conover 
To have loved and then said farewell, is better than to have never loved at all. 
For all of the times that you have stooped and touched my head, fed me my favorite treat and returned the love that I so unconditionally gave to you. 
For the care that you gave to me so unselfishly. 
For all of these things I am grateful and thankful. 
I ask that you not grieve for the loss, but rejoice in the fact that we lived, loved and touched each others lives. My life was fuller because you were there, not as a master/owner, but as my FRIEND. 
Today I am as I was in my youth. The grass is always green, butterflies flit among the flowers and the Sun shines gently down upon all of God's creatures. 
I can run, jump, play and do all of the things that I did in my youth. There is no sickness, no aching joints and no regrets and no aging. 
We await the arrival of our lifelong companions and know that togetherness is forever. 
You live in our hearts as we do in yours. Companions such as you are so rare and unique. 
Don't hold the love that you have within yourself. Give it to another like me and then I will live forever. For love never really dies, and you are loved and missed as surely as we are. 
Your Pets In Heaven


----------

